# plan b???



## Guest (Sep 18, 2010)

Currently I am on a tourist visa. If I end up staying longer how do I extend it? DO I go to American Consulate? How long would they give me? What are the qualifications to get it extended? 
Thanks


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I believe you can not stay longer than the 180 days on an FMM, you may have to leave the country for a day and return with a new one for another 180 days...or maybe start the process for an FM2 or FM3 if it is not to late to do so.........


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

Jya3V said:


> Currently I am on a tourist visa. If I end up staying longer how do I extend it? DO I go to American Consulate? How long would they give me? What are the qualifications to get it extended?
> Thanks


You're in Mexico on a tourist visa? There are no qualifications because it cannot be extended beyond 180 days. The U.S. consulate has nothing to do with it.

You need to go to the border, turn in the old tourist visa, and get a new tourist visa. You may be able to do that without physically leaving the country at a land crossing.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Those answers are absolutely correct. You must leave Mexico and turn in your present tourist permit before it expires. If driving, you must also have Aduana remove your 'importada temporal' sticker from the windshield and give you a formal receipt.
You may then return to Mexico on a FMM tourist permit for another 180 days. These permits may not be renewed or extended in Mexico. If you plan to stay longer than 180 days, you must apply for a visa from INM within the first 30 days of your stay.
If you do exit and return with a fresh FMM, you may find that you cannot return with your car a second time within a year.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

*Has anyone ever done that?*



ReefHound said:


> You're in Mexico on a tourist visa? There are no qualifications because it cannot be extended beyond 180 days. The U.S. consulate has nothing to do with it.
> 
> You need to go to the border, turn in the old tourist visa, and get a new tourist visa. You may be able to do that without physically leaving the country at a land crossing.


That would be nice. I may do just that.


----------

